# Cambiarle el mensaje a panel de led por puerto serial



## tecniloco80 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hola a todos!!! Les comento mi problema: Me llego a mis manos un panel de led de 14x128 el dueño quiere que le cambie el mensaje pero no se como
solo tiene un puerto de serie para la computadora no tiene marca ni nada encontre un diagrama que tiene los mismos componentes solo le falta el puerto de serie 







si alguno de ustedes conoce el sofware para cambiar el mensaje que me diga donde descargar gracias


----------



## geraperez (Nov 19, 2010)

yo creo que deberias leer el contenido de la eeprom, probablemente el mesaje este guardado alli.
yo programado algunas 2716 para mensajes de alarmas de unas maquinas y los mensajes son una serie de
bytes que se seleccionan por codigo binario a la entrada del display y el aparatito lee las 32 direcciones
contiguas al codigo introducido en hex, de manera que el menaje esta guardado en la eeprom y despliega el 
contenido de las direcciones a partir de la direccion que se le indica, me imagino que debe ser algo similar.


----------



## Meta (Nov 20, 2010)

Mira en este manual del puerto serie.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2008/11/electrnica-pic.html

Saludo.


----------

